

Breaking Up With Amazon - lenkendall
http://ce.ntup.org/?u=http://danielverastiqui.com/2014/04/breaking-up-with-amazon/&t=Breaking%20Up%20With%20Amazon&p=Daniel%20Verastiqui

======
reuwsaat
No small amount of irony posting this on Hacker News.

